# eMail Server | Welche Programme sind optimal



## Thundereyes (9. Februar 2004)

Moin!

ICh bin neu hier und weis nicht ob ich jetzt irgenwo was übersehen habe, wenn ja bitte ich das zu endsculdigen.
Ich möchte einen eMail Server einrichten der eigendlich alles kann ;-)
Ich habe bis jetzt Postfix installiert, aber ich weis nicht ob das gut ist.
Ich möchte den so erweiter das er folgendes macht.
Spam sollen für jeden user in ein extra Ordner names Spam kommen.
Ein guter AntiVir soll drauf der natürlich alle mails mit einem Virus löscht oder besser in eine art "Karantene" schickt für 7 Tage und dann löscht (für den fall das der user die mail doch haben will, natürlich wäre eine benachigung an den user nicht schlecht.)
Das wäre es dann so wie ich es vorhabe....
Ich möchte mir dann nur noch ein WebPortal bauen wo amn die spam regel vieleicht noch einstellen kann.
Wäre toll wenn mir da einer Helfen könnte ... Ich bin auch am überlegen ob man IMAP benutzt oder beides und vieleicht das ganze über MySQL verwaltet.

MfG

Thundereyes


----------



## Fabian (9. Februar 2004)

Qmail, ezmlm-idx, vpopmail, Courier-IMAP, webadmintools...

http://www.debianhowto.de/howtos/de/qmail_MTA/c_qmail_MTA.html


----------



## Thundereyes (9. Februar 2004)

Hmmm... und warum leiber qmail?


----------



## Fabian (9. Februar 2004)

Weil das laut vielen Aussagen ne gute 'Mischung' ist und es nicht wirklich schwer zu installieren ist!


----------



## Thundereyes (9. Februar 2004)

Dann muss ich jetzt erst wieder postfix löschen... gibt es bei qmail auch mysql unterstützung?


----------



## Fabian (9. Februar 2004)

Ja / Ja


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

Ich würde dir zu Postfix raten, ist aber wohl (unter anderem) Geschmackssache...
Wenn du willst kannst du dir sogar sendmail installieren, aber man muss gute nerven haben, wenn man das Ding konfigurieren will! 
Achja, und mindestens 15. Patches...


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Ich würde dir zu Postfix raten, ist aber wohl (unter anderem) Geschmackssache...
> Wenn du willst kannst du dir sogar sendmail installieren, aber man muss gute nerven haben, wenn man das Ding konfigurieren will!
> Achja, und mindestens 15. Patches...  *



also ich finde sendmail.cf konfiguration sexuell erregend


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *also ich finde sendmail.cf konfiguration sexuell erregend  *


Du benutzt auch emacs, die logische Folge ist: *du bist masochistisch veranlagt!* 
Nein, mal im ernst, ich finde die sendmail.cf wahnsinnig...


----------



## Thundereyes (10. Februar 2004)

Also ich bleibe jetzt bei Postfix...
Habe die neuste Version jetzt drauf und leider SuSE 8.1 mit Confixx.
Das Problem was ich habe ist das ich keine mails verschicken kann...


----------



## JohannesR (10. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thundereyes _
> *Also ich bleibe jetzt bei Postfix...
> Habe die neuste Version jetzt drauf und leider SuSE 8.1 mit Confixx.
> Das Problem was ich habe ist das ich keine mails verschicken kann... *



Okay, das ist wirklich ein Problem. Willst du uns auch sagen, woran es liegt?


----------



## Thundereyes (10. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich das wüste dann wäre ich schlauer!

So wie ich es sehe geht zurzeit nix mehr.... alles mist!

Also volgender Zustand herscht gerade.

SuSE 8.1 mit Confixx Lite
Postfix v2 [18] die neuste stabile version

Ich weis jetzt was ich genau machen soll, weil mein problem ist 
1. Ich weis eigendlich nicht was drauf ist auf dem Server.
2. Postfix ging erst aber jetzt geht nix mehr auch die mail werden nicht mehr an die postfächer geliefert.
3. Ich steige bei Postfix noxh nicht ganz durch.

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand so grob nochmal erklären würde wie ich den Fehler suchen kann und wie was geht.

Mein Ziel ist jetzt folgendes:
Postfix so zu haben das ich sehr leicht in einer oder zwei Datei einen neuen user anlege und seine mail adresse und der dann seine eMails beommt.
Diese Mails sollen dann natürlich durch einen antivir und spam filter durchgeschickt werden und das ganze mit IMAP.


----------



## won_gak (10. Februar 2004)

Also zu Postfix gibt es einige schöne HOWTOs, die im Netz grassieren. Unter anderem auch auf http://www.postfix.org.
Das ist praktisch und man lernt auch einiges über die Postfix-Architektur. All deine Anforderungen können geleistet werden.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Februar 2004)

Ich find's immer wieder niedlich, sein's nun Rooties, dedizierte - oder (V-)Server ... weißt du eigentlich, dass man für eine vernünftige und sichere Postfix-Einrichtung schon mal mehr als ein paar Tage ( ! ) braucht? Wenn du dein Gelesenes (man-Pages, Bücher, _viele_ Google-Seiten) auch noch wirklich verstehen willst und auch wissen willst, wie Postfix, SpamAssassin und z.B. ClamAV zusammenarbeiten, kommt du mit einer Woche weiß Gott nicht hin
Und jetzt soll dir jemand "ebend" sagen, wie du was machen musst? So dass du dann in 7 oder 8 Tagen wieder das nächste Problem hast, weil du kein Stück von der Konfiguration verstanden hast?

Junge, setzt' dich hin, kauf' dir das "Postfix-Buch" aus'm SuSE-Verlag, lies die Postfix-man-Pages parallel zum Lesen der main.cf / master.cf. Wenn du dann auch noch Google-Newsgroups zu Postfix verfolgst, bekommst du innerhalb von ein paar Wochen ein Gespür / Gefühl / Ahnung, wie Postfix bzw. ein MTA funktioniert.
Und wenn du das verstanden hast, kannst du deinen MTA auch beliebig erweitern (SpamAssi, clamAV per amavisd-new).

P.S.: Kann mal jemand ein doppeltes Ausrufezeichen bzw. AusrufezeichenFragezeichen aus dem Filter nehmen ...


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

Na, na, wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben! Wenn man SASL-Auth aktiviert ist das teil schon (relativ) sicher!


----------



## Thundereyes (11. Februar 2004)

Ich habe zur zeit das Problem das Postfix keine Mails mehr annimmt seid dem ich auf die neuste version geupdate habe.


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

Postfix soll die Mails auch verschicken?

btw: "*sei_t_* ich meinen neuen Rechner habe", aber "*sei_d_* zuversichtlich"!  *SCNR*


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Na, na, wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben! Wenn man SASL-Auth aktiviert ist das teil schon (relativ) sicher! *


*Kein* System, *kein* MTA ist sicher, wenn der Benutzer nicht weiß, was er tut.

Und - wer ein MTA ohne SMTP-Auth betreibt, gehört eh .... [ihr wisst, was ich meine]

[edit]


> ja...
> Das soll ein MailServer werden.
> Nicht so einer der zuHause steht .. das ist ein Root Server


  - noch Fragen, Johannes?


----------



## Thundereyes (11. Februar 2004)

ja...
Das soll ein MailServer werden.
Nicht so einer der zuHause steht .. das ist ein Root Server


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Kein System, kein MTA ist sicher, wenn der Benutzer nicht weiß, was er tut.
> 
> Und - wer ein MTA ohne SMTP-Auth betreibt, gehört eh eingebuchtet! *



Wie gesagt, *relativ*!  Absolute Sicherheit ist ein sehr schlechtes Gerücht.
Naja, man kann ein System auch ohne SASL-Auth betreiben, beispielsweise mit popbsmtp. Trotzdem stimme ich dir zu, potentielle Spam-Relais gehören vom Netz!

Edit: Oh, es ist ein RootServer? Dann gebe ich Arnee recht, da muss höchste Sicherheitsstufe herrschen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Februar 2004)

> Absolute Sicherheit ist ein sehr schlechtes Gerücht.


Klar, aber ein Nicht-ge-managed-er Server ohne fundierte Kenntnisse des OSses ist mehr als nur fahrlässig.



> Naja, man kann ein System auch ohne SASL-Auth betreiben, beispielsweise mit popbsmtp.


Welcher Mechanismus ist ja völlig egal, hauptsache *ein* Mechanismus.

Ich habe dir, Thundereyes, Anregungen / Hinweise gegeben, wie und wo du anfangen *musst*. Andernfalls wirst du wenig Freude mit deinem Server haben und andere in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht bzw. andere mit dir dann nicht. Eine sehr empfehlenswerte Lektüre ist der "Wichtig: Eggdrop / Rootserver"-Thread im Webserver-Forum.


----------

